# Land Pride FDR 1648



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Is my 42hp Mahindra with 35hp @ PTO too large for this 4ft finish mower?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

5' or 6' would be better fit...4' doesn't cover the tire width,but yes your tractor should have problem.


----------



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Thomas said:


> 5' or 6' would be better fit...4' doesn't cover the tire width,but yes your tractor should have problem.


Should have or should NOT have?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Medic_Steve said:


> Should have or should NOT have?


Steve, I know Thomas pretty well and he means it will handle it no problems but it will sure be a wash on the fuel versus work performed. As Thomas pointed out, a 5 or 6 footer would be a better fit.


----------



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will continue to look for 5-6ft...


----------



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking for a finishing mower so no thick brush as all.


----------

